# How much is my Gaggia/La Pav Professional worth?



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Contemplating selling up as its not getting much use at the moment. Good condition, apart from the metal dial on the gauge has become disconnected (gauge works fine, so could be repaired or a new gauge fitted) it has a single hole steam tip and a homemade naked portafilter. Thanks!

Pic here:


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Which year it it?

Any rust under the drip tray?

Does it have a brass piston?

Any other issues like rotating base, leaks or wobble lever?

Dents? Marks? Stains?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

£350 - £400


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Which year it it? - unsure - Post Millenium though
> 
> Any rust under the drip tray? - no
> 
> ...


 Thanks @MediumRoastSteam and @jimbojohn55, have replied in-line above. I have a think this week and perhaps draft up an advert at some point.


----------

